# Echolotbilder richtig verstehen



## Frechdachs (31. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich beabsichtige für das kommende Jahr ein neues Echolot mit Side Scan/ Downscan und Kartenfunktion zu zulegen. 

Dieses möchte ich überwiegen in Schweden beim schleppen verwenden. Bisher hatte ich immer ein Lowrance X125 in Verwendung.

Nun zu meinem Problem. Bei meinem bisherigen Echolot war es recht einfach die Fischsicheln zu erkennen und das Bild wirkte recht aufgeräumt. Bei den neuen Geräten sind die Bilder sehr bunt und ich weiß nicht was ich wie deuten soll. Auch beim Side/Downscan vermag ich derzeit nicht zu sagen was jetzt ein Fisch ist und was nicht. 

Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass das Lowrance aufgrund seines Alters und Technik im Gegensatz zu modernen Geräten recht ungenau ist.

Gibt es irgendwo einen Beitrag oder Video wo die Bilder erklärt werden? 

Würde mich über Tipps von euch sehr freuen und wünsche jetzt schon allen im Voraus einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr. Zudem viel Petri Heil!

Gruß
Frechdeachs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronni (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deWbZT0zvec

Alles Gute für 2016 und Petri Heil


----------



## Frechdachs (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Hi Bronni,

vielen Dank für das Video! Ich beabsichtige mein künftiges Gerät bei dem Herrn Schlageter zu kaufen. Wenn ich es hinbekomme zeitlich werde ich ihn mal auf der Messe Boot besuchen. 

Ich wünsche dir auch ein frohes, neues Jahr und viel Petri Heil.

LG 
Frechdeachs 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bronni (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Hallo Frechdachs,

  ich habe mein Raymarine Dragonfly CHIRP „Besser geht’s nicht Paket“ auch im Echolotzentrum bei Herrn Schlageter gekauft. Ich wurde bestens beraten, das Gerät wurde auf meine Wünsche „Schweden“ eingestellt und ich hatte es bisher 2mal über jeweils 14 Tage im Einsatz und bin bestens zufrieden.   

  Viele Grüße, Bronni


----------



## Peacemaker (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Mahlzeit!
Habe genau das selbe Paket genommen wie Bronni und bin damit bestens zufrieden!Die Jungs vom Echolotzentrum geben immer ihr Bestes und sind immer erreichbar!

Gruß und Petri


----------



## gehawe (6. Januar 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Bei Schlageter gibt es auch ein Online-Seminar. Da werden mehrere "Schüler" gleichzeitig per Video und Powerpoint geschult. War wirklich gut damals!


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte eigentlich gerade ein eigenes Thema mit dem o.a. Titel aufmachen, aber das gibt es ja schon. Daher schreibe ich nun hier.

Auch ich habe das Problem, Echolotbilder zu verstehen, da ich mir das im Grunde viel einfacher vorgestellt habe, als es tatsächlich ist. Auch ich habe mein Gerät (Raymarine Dragonfly 4 Pro) beim Echolotzentrum gekauft und den Online-Kurs sogar bereits zweimal mitgemacht. Wie das Teil technisch funktioniert, habe ich mittlerweile wahrscheinlich halbwegs verstanden, aber es hapert eben mit dem richtigen Deuten der Bilder. Ich hänge mal zwei Bilder an, die ich am vergangenen Samstag auf dem Edersee in Nordhessen gemacht habe.

Meine Fragen an die Wissenden unter euch:

1. Könnte es sich bei den Signalen zwischen 3 und 7m um die Sprungschicht handeln?

2. was kann man über die Bodenbeschaffenheit sagen? Ist der Boden hart oder weich und vor allem: woran seht ihr das?

Ich könnte die Bilder jetzt natürlich auch per WhatsApp an Schlageter senden und würde von denen wahrscheinlich sofort die Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht könnte man an dieser Stelle aber auch Bilder von anderen Wissenden und Unwissenden vorstellen, um gemeinsam daraus zu lernen. Ich fände das jedenfalls klasse...

Viele Grüße vom noch weitgehend ahnungslosen Echolotangler


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Warum kann ich nicht zwei gleichzeitig hochladen?

Egal, hier kommt das zweite...


----------



## bombe220488 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Sind die Bilder während der Fahrt aufgenommen? 

Könnten auch Verwirbelungen sein also das obere


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Ja, sind während der Fahrt aufgenommen.

Verwirbelungen kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstelllen. Bin nur 3-4 km/h schnell gewesen (Minn Kota Traxxis 55). Außerdem fangen die Signale ja erst ab etwa 3m Tiefe an.

Trotzdem Danke für den Tipp|wavey:


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juli 2016)

Moinsen!
Merkwürdig finde ich, daß Du überall, also von oben nach unten Sicheln hast. 
Sogar IM Grund.
Ansonsten würde ich sagen oben sind Schwebstoffe wie z.B. Algen und in der Mitte Futterfisch. 
Evtl. mal etwas grober einstellen. Also die Empfindlichkeit runtersetzen. 
Rauschunterdrückung einschalten. 
Ggf. auch mal 2. Frequenz einsetzen.
Petri


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Danke für den Tipp!

Ja, mit der Empfindlichkeit und Rauschunterdrückung habe ich auch schon herumgespielt. 

Vom Echolotzentrum wurde mir empfohlen, in der Regel die Einstellungen auf Auto zu belassen. Dazu noch eine Frage: Ich gehe davon aus, dass sich im Automatikmodus die Einstellung unter anderem auch nach der jeweiligen Wassertiefe richtet. Ist das so? Falls ja, müsste man doch eigentlich, sobald man manuell einstellt, jedes Mal nachregeln, wenn sich die Wassertiefe deutlich ändert, oder?


----------



## pike-81 (7. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Ja, aber über tiefem Wasser lohnt es sich manchmal, sich nur einen bestimmten Bereich anzeigen zu lassen, ist detaillierter und füllt das Bild besser aus. 
Wenn es z.B. 40m tief ist, man sich aber nur für 15m davon interessiert.


----------



## fischbär (8. Juli 2016)

*AW: Echolotbilder richtig verstehen*

Ich würde denken, dass das kleinere bis mittlere Fische sind. Sprungschicht sehe ich nicht. Das wäre eine breite Linie. Kann aber trotzdem sein, dass eine da ist. Der Boden sieht aus wie Sand. Er ist glatt, das Echo ist sofort relativ stark und im Downscan sieht man, das links und rechts Objekte auf dem Boden liegen, wird also schon mal kein Schlamm sein.

Schau mal hier:
http://www.echolot-angeln.de/blog/sprungschichten-auf-dem-echolot-interpretieren/


----------

